# Petrol prices



## kamsingh

Petrol prices have gone up by another 2p and will go up again when VAT is restored to 17.5%. What deals,promotions, cash back/loyality cards, do you use to get fuel at the cheapest possible price?

Thanks 

Kam


----------



## Copey

Thye need sort the pretol issue out, its going stupuid again, im paying around 110 now for V-power.

I only ever get shell fuel and as im a V-power member i get 2 points for every litre i put in, it isnt much but a few quids free fuel now and again is good, i would never put supermarket fuel in unless i have to, its crap.


----------



## kamsingh

i paid 107.9 for diesel today and it was 107.9 for petrol aswell. A total shambles!


----------



## Copey

Thats what im saying, its getting really bad again, we pay stupid prices compared to other countires.


----------



## samurl

kamsingh said:


> i paid 107.9 for diesel today and it was 107.9 for petrol aswell. A total shambles!


I use a Shell drivers club card, like most people that always fill up at Shell. That gives me 3pound back at the rate i fill up every so often. I just filled up £43 tonight, and it didn't even fill the tank!! I also forgot to use the bloody voucher lol.


----------



## kamsingh

Tesco and sainsburys have 5p of a litre, coupled with 1% off from a cashback card. £1.08 can become £1.02, so save about 6p a litre!


----------



## Copey

I find that my car runs awful on the high octane supermarket fuels, it runs alot better on v-power or Bp ultimate. So to me i would rather pay the extra 5p.


----------



## enigma1992

If you use the citi shell credit card I notice that the bleeders are stopping their 3p per litre rebate at the end of October and also cutting the cash back.


----------



## kingtheydon

Copey said:


> Thats what im saying, its getting really bad again, we pay stupid prices compared to other countires.


Ermm no it's not expensive. In Europe we have the 11th highest price.

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/fuel/


----------



## hallett

Copey said:


> Thye need sort the pretol issue out, its going stupuid again, im paying around 110 now for V-power.
> 
> I only ever get shell fuel and as im a V-power member i get 2 points for every litre i put in, it isnt much but a few quids free fuel now and again is good, i would never put supermarket fuel in unless i have to, its crap.


tesco 99 is just as good as v-power, infact in most tests tesco 99 comes out above v-power, somehow i dont think all supermarket fuel is crap  also get double clubcard points 

Daniel


----------



## chrisc

i use reddiesel card well from next week


----------



## Modmedia

FFS. Is all I have to say, sorry!


----------



## Copey

kingtheydon said:


> Ermm no it's not expensive. In Europe we have the 11th highest price.
> 
> http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/fuel/


Still expensive, compared to countries outside of europe,


----------



## 03OKH

> Ermm no it's not expensive. In Europe we have the 11th highest price.


Our diesel is the most expensive.

And with goods being mainly delivered by road, by diesel vehicles, we all suffer the consequences of higher prices.


----------



## Copey

hallett said:


> tesco 99 is just as good as v-power, infact in most tests tesco 99 comes out above v-power, somehow i dont think all supermarket fuel is crap  also get double clubcard points
> 
> Daniel


It depends on the car, my car hates tesco 99, power low down just disapears, might be a different stoy on other peoples cars but my mates STI scooby saysd his hates supermarket fules aswell.


----------



## kingtheydon

Would you rather have 50% tax on your earnings though?? That's what I "think" holland has.

(well that's what I was told by someone who works there)

Anyone seen the prices in Saudi Arabia???!! 0.06p?????


----------



## kamsingh

6p a litre, there would be no more debates on fuel economy!


----------



## colarado red

hallett said:


> tesco 99 is just as good as v-power, infact in most tests tesco 99 comes out above v-power, somehow i dont think all supermarket fuel is crap  also get double clubcard points
> 
> Daniel


the v power at my local has just been up graded to 99 octane paid 111.9 yesterday


----------



## buckas

102.9 for both still here + 5p off tesco vouchers = 97.9p


----------



## Cliff

buckas said:


> 102.9 for both still here + 5p off tesco vouchers = 97.9p


£108.9 here for both incl Tesco!!


----------



## SteveOC

kingtheydon said:


> Anyone seen the prices in Saudi Arabia???!! 0.06p?????


Is that the cost per litre???

Or perhaps you meant £0.06 or 6p/litre.

Steve O.


----------



## kamsingh

Think he meant £0.06


----------



## Slick 77

I used this voucher a while ago for V Power gives £1 off 30 litres purchased

hopefully the link still works:

http://www.shell.co.uk/home/page/gb...romotions/app_shell_vpower_voucher_promo.html


----------



## kamsingh

Yep link works fine, thank you soo much! thats 3.3p off a litre!


----------



## Slick 77

kamsingh said:


> Yep link works fine, thank you soo much! thats 3.3p off a litre!


excellent, I better print off some more


----------



## MrP

46.9ppl for me


----------



## Sonic

enigma1992 said:


> If you use the citi shell credit card I notice that the bleeders are stopping their 3p per litre rebate at the end of October and also cutting the cash back.


Yeah i got that letter to!


----------



## kamsingh

MrP said:


> 46.9ppl for me


Red diesel? LPG?

Im very jealous!


----------



## MrP

Lpg


----------



## Streeto

kamsingh said:


> Petrol prices have gone up by another 2p and will go up again when VAT is restored to 17.5%. What deals,promotions, cash back/loyality cards, do you use to get fuel at the cheapest possible price?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kam


Just fill up on fake plates, drive off...free motoring for a bit I guess


----------



## Needs a clean

Not another fuel price thread!:wall:


----------



## kamsingh

Streeto said:


> Just fill up on fake plates, drive off...free motoring for a bit I guess


When i was 17, one of my mates used to do this with the fake plate C11NTS lol. He never got caught lol.


----------



## smegal

kingtheydon said:


> Ermm no it's not expensive. In Europe we have the 11th highest price.
> 
> http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/fuel/


You learn something new every day.


----------



## PootleFlump

Considering the cost of crude fuel prices are way too high. I think it's because the oil companies made a killing off the back of very high oil prices last year and have seen their revenues and profits drop back massively so one way of improving profit is by charging high fuel prices against a back drop of relatively low raw material costs. The government slapping increased taxation doesn't help either....


----------

